# الإضاءة Lighting واللي عنده إضافة رجاءً يضعها هنا



## bint_cool (12 مارس 2006)

الاضاءة الصحيحة ومهارتك في توزيعها في بيتك




لكل إنارة أجواءها الخاصة وأماكنها الخاصة بها يعتبر تنوع الإضاءة بأشكالها ومصادرها المختلفة واحداً من الفنون التي يتبعها المصممون والفنانون في عالم الديكور للحصول على إنارة جميلة تضع مقتنيات المنزل في دائرة أضوائها، وقد ازدادت اليوم المهارات الفنية في جعل الإنارة المنزلية فناً يستجيب لأذواق شتى، ويلبي متطلبات عملية وفنية وجمالية بنفس الوقت، من خلال المهارة في توزيعها، التي أصبحت متاحة بأشكال متنوعة... 

كالمصابيح القاعدية ذات النماذج المختلفة، والإنارة الخافتة والمصابيح الجدارية التي باتت تأخذ أشكال التحف بديكو رها وتصميمها المعدني أو الزجاجي، والمصابيح العاكسة للأضواء الرومانسية، والمصابيح الكلاسيكية، وغيرها. 

وكما أن لكل إنارة أجواءها الخاصة وأماكنها الخاصة بها بالرغم من عدم وجود قواعد ثابتة بتوزيعها على أجزاء المنزل، فإن بعض النماذج من الأضواء تناسب أماكن محددة من المنزل، فتميزها وتبرزها عن الأجزاء الأخرى. 

فالإنارة الكلاسيكية تناسب مداخل المنزل وممراته الخارجية وأطرافه وزواياه الخارجية... وتناسب أضواء الثريات بأحجارها البراقة في اللمعة صالون المنزل.... في حين تتجانس أضواء المصابيح القاعدية مع أجواء غرف النوم والفراغات القائمة في مختلف أرجاء المنزل وتكتسب اللمسات الفنية في توزيع الإضاءة على أجزاء المنزل أهمية خاصة وفقاً لمصادرها لتكون عنصراً من عناصر الجمال الداخلة في بناء ديكور المنزل، حيث ثبت بالتجربة العملية، أن التنوع في الإضاءة واقتناء أكثر من نوع في المكان الواحد كوجود المصابيح الثابتة والثريات السقفية ومصابيح الجدران في الصالون، وتوزيعها بشكل جمالي تجعل زوايا المنزل أكثر إبهاراً وجمالاً.


----------



## bint_cool (12 مارس 2006)

*إضاءة السلم و الممرات في بيتك*

إضاءة السلم و الممرات في بيتك







مهما كان السلم صغير و بسيط فهو بحاجة لإضاءة المناطق الانتقالية كالسلم و الممرات تهمل و يعتقد أنها مساحات من المنزل ليس لها أهمية في الديكور ، ولكن في الواقع يمكن تحويل تلك الردهات ودرجات السلم أو مهبط الدرج إلى مساحات تلفت الأنظار، باستخدام الألوان المناسبة والنباتات والإضاءة والتعامل مع كل هذا بنظرة فنية رفيعة. 


فيجب أن يتجه تفكيرنا إلى هذه المساحات باعتبارها مناطق لعرض التحف النادرة أو الفازات الجميلة والأنتيكات أو ممتلكاتك الثمينة والجوائز القيمة التي حصلت عليها. 

فإضاءة الردهات والسلالم بشكل جيد يشد النظر و يكون بمثابة الإشارات الخفية لما يختفي من زوايا أخرى ساحرة داخل غرف المنزل. 
وهنا تلعب الإضاءة دوراً مثيراً حيث تمنح أبعاداً ونسيجاً خاصاً للأماكن التي طالما أغفلها الناس. 


*أولاً إضاءة السلالم :* 
هذا جزء منسي في معظم البيوت كما سبق ذكره مع أنها مكان نمر فيه في اليوم كثيراً و نحتاج لإضاءة جيدة هناك . 


يمكن وضع الإضاءة بين عتبات السلم تحت كل عتبة بحيث تظهر كل منها بوضوح و يمكن توزيع وحدات إضاءة كالأباليك على الحائط المجاور للسلم تتوزع بشكل أنيق و مرتب ... 
و في السلالم الكبيرة التي تتوسط الصالات يفضل وضع إضاءة كبيرة كنجف الكريستال متدلية من أعلى معطية للمكان فخامة و تميزاً . 


و مهما كان السلم صغير و بسيط فهو بحاجة لإضاءة حتى لو كان مجرد شمعدان صغير , وجدير التأكيد على أن إضاءة السلم هامة من الناحية الأمنية خصوصاً عند إستخدامه في ظلمة الليل . 

في الصورة المرفقة أسفل نلاحظ أن الإضاءة علوية فقط لكن تناسبت مع الممر الصغير ومع لون الجدران ولون الارضيات ونلاحظ انها تقريبا كلها نفس التدرج اللوني ومع بساطه الديكور وبساطه الاضاءه والالوان نجد انها اعطنا انطباع هادئ و مريح للمكان . 

*ثانياً إضاءة الممرات* : 
الممرات هي الرابط بين أرجاء البيت، وهي أماكن مهمة لا يجب أن نغفل عنها أيضاً . 

و مصادر الإضاءة في الممرات تختلف و تتنوع فقد تكون في السقف و يضاف لها إضاءة جانبيه . 

و قد تكون في السقف فقد و توجه باتجاه التحف و اللوحات الفنية الموزعة على امتداد الحائط في الممر . 
و مهما كان إختيارك للإضاءة فالواجب فيها أن تكون جيدة تبرز الممر لسلامة المستخدمين وفي ذات الوقت تبرز النقاط الجمالية فيه كاللوحات الفنية و التحف و الزخارف الموجودة . ​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*صور شموع رائعة*

صور شموع رائعه*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*صور لأحلى الأبجورات*


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)




----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*الإضاءة المنزلية*

الإضاءة المنزلية

لم يعد أخصائيو وخبراء الإضاءة يهتمون بإضاءة المناطق الرئيسية في المنزل فقط, كغرفتي النوم والسفرة أو المطابخ والحمامات، بل أصبحوا يولون اهتماماً كبيرا لبعض المساحات المهملة مثل الأروقة ودرجات السلالم وغرفة الأطفال والمكتب المنزلي وحجرة مشاهدة التلفزيون، خاصة بعد أن اكتشفوا أن هذه المساحات التي كان البعض يهملها هي التي تعطي لأي منزل خصوصيته وتميزه، و إليك أهم ما توصل إليه خبراء الإضاءة من وسائل وأساليب جديدة لتصميم الإضاءة في تلك المناطق الخاصة جداً.

فن إضاءة المكاتب المنزلية:

اختلف أسلوب الحياة كثيراً عن الأجيال السابقة، وبدأ الآباء والأمهات في ممارسة أنشطة جديدة ومختلفة داخل المنزل، في نفس الوقت الذي أصبح فيه الأولاد أكثر اهتماماً بالمكتب المنزلي وهم يدخلون القرن الواحد والعشرين، ولذلك فقد كان لابد من استغلال المساحة المخصصة لغرفة المكتب على نحو مفيد ومريح، بحيث نمزج بين إضاءة المساحة المخصصة للعمل والجو العام للمنزل، وخاصة إذا كانت هذه المساحة مكشوفة لبقية أو سائر أنحاء المنزل.. ومن هنا تأتي ضرورة الاختيار المناسب للألوان وتناسقها والوحدة التي تشكلها مع بقية أنحاء المنزل، مع الاحتفاظ بالشكل المستدير لأطراف المكتب، فضلاً عن اختيار السجاد ذي النسيج المخملي والإكثار من نباتات الظل على أن تكون الإضاءة مريحة للعين و مفصولة في طبقات. وهناك مفهوم شائع، ولكنه خاطئ، يقول إنه كلما زادت الإضاءة تحسنت الرؤية، بدليل أنه كلما زادت الإضاءة المسلطة على شاشات الكمبيوتر كلما زادت صعوبة قراءة ما يُكتب علي الشاشة.. وهناك عامل آخر، وهو اختلاف درجات الضوء من حيث الشدة، بين الضوء المُسلط على المكتب أثناء العمل وضوء الشاشة نفسه. فالانتقال من مستند يسلط عليه إضاءة شديدة إلى شاشة أقل إضاءة أو شبه معتمة، يتسبب في إرهاق العين، كما أن ارتداد مساحة ضوء خفيفة عن الأسقف يمكن أن يقلل من حدة التباين بينهما. إذن جو الإضاءة العام الذي يغطي المكان يتطلب ضوءاً موجهاً خصيصاً للأعمال المكتبية يتسم بالمرونة، حيث يعتلي الحائط أو يوضع فوق المكتب، فالذراع المرن المتدلي من الجسم المنير بالإضافة إلى التنوع في درجات الضوء، هو الحل الأمثل لتسليط الضوء على المستند ولوحة المفاتيح دون إسقاطه على الشاشة ذاتها.. كذلك يجب انتقاء مصباح مثبت ذي كُم معتم حتى لا تنعكس صورة جسم الضوء على الشاشة.

اختلاف الإضاءة تبعا للحاجة:

لقد تغيرت وظائف كل ركن في المنزل، وأصبح لها أغراض جديدة لم تكن تعرفها من قبل، وليس هناك دليل على هذا التغير والتطور أقوى مما حدث لغرفة المعيشة التقليدية التي تطورت وظيفتها بصورة مذهلة، وأصبح من الممكن تصميم هذه الغرف خصيصاً لأغراض التسلية وإدماجها لتصبح مساحات متعددة الأغراض، فإلى جانب كونها غرفة المعيشة، يمكن أن تستخدم أيضاً لاستقبال الضيوف بتزويدها بأسِرة مُبيتة في الحائط، أو تأثيثها بعدد وفير من الأرائك الوثيرة. وتحتاج تلك الغرف إلي درجات مختلفة من الضوء لتناسب وتلائم الاستعمالات المختلفة لها. فإضاءة المكان المخصص لألعاب التسلية لابد وأن تكون إضاءة منخفضة شبه معتمة، مع إتاحة شعاع من الضوء لينير الطريق، حتى يسهل الخروج والدخول إلى الغرفة بصورة آمنة. أما غرفة الضيوف فتحتاج إلى قدر كبير من الضوء يحيط بها من كل مكان، مع إضافة خاصة على جانبي السرير ليضفي جواً من التكيف والراحة.

المساحات الانتقالية:
يشار دائما إلى تلك المناطق الانتقالية بأنها مساحات منبوذة من المنزل ليس لها أهمية، ولكن في الإمكان تحويل تلك الردهات ودرجات السلم أو مهبط الدرج إلى مساحات تلفت الأنظار، باستخدام الألوان المناسبة والنباتات والإضاءة والتعامل مع كل هذا بنظرة فنية رفيعة. فيجب أن يتجه تفكيرنا إلى هذه المساحات باعتبارها مناطق لعرض التحف النادرة أو الفازات الجميلة والأنتيكات أو ممتلكاتك الثمينة والجوائز القيمة التي حصلت عليها. فإضاءة الردهات والسلالم بشكل جيد يجذب الضيوف، وهي بمثابة الإشارات الخفية لما سيشاهدونه من أماكن أخرى ساحرة داخل المنزل. فالإضاءة هنا تلعب دوراً مثيراً حيث تمنح أبعاداً ونسيجاً خاصاً للأماكن التي طالما أغفلها الناس.


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

هل شعرت يوماً أن منزلك مظلم و يوحي بالكآبة ؟​

إذا أردت إضافة مزيد من النور لمنزل يجب أن تضع تلك القاعدتين في بالك 

" الأسطح الغامقة و الغير لامعة تمتص الضوء , الأسطح الفاتحة و اللامعةتعكس الضوء "







و بعبارة أخرى أي شيء غامق و باهت في الفراغسيمتص الإضاءة المتوفرة في المكان , و أي شيء فاتح و لامع سيعزز من الضوء الطبيعيللمكان , لذلك خذ جولة في أرجاء منزلك و أسأل نفسك الأسئلة التالية :

س1 - هل جدران المنزل مزخرفة أو مغطاة بورق جدران أوالسقف مرسوم بألوان قد تكون غامقة ؟ 
و يمكن تحديد ذلك بطريقة أسهل و ذلك بقياساللون مع الرمادي فالأقرب إلى الرمادي الفاتح هو لون فاتح أما الأقرب للرماديالغامق يعتبر لون غامق , و طبعاً اللون الغامق سيمتص الضوء الطبيعي . 
س2- هلأرضية الغرفة مغطاة بفرش أو بلاط أو كساء غامق اللون ؟ 
س3- هل أثاث الغرفة باهتوغير لامع كالخشب أم أثاث معدني براق ؟ و ماذا عن المنسوجات كالمفارش و الوسائد ؟ 
س4- هل لديك ستائر غامقة و سميكة على النوافذ ؟ 
س5- هل الغرفة خالية منالنوافذ أو بها نافذة واحدة فقط توفر الحد الأدنى من الإضاءة ؟










حاول أن يكون الغالب في منزلك هو النورالطبيعي : 

- قوم بتغطية الأسطح و الجدران و الأسقف و الزخارف الغامقة أوأعيد طلائها بألوان فاتحة تعكس الضوء . 
- المرايا عاكس جيد للضوء لكن لا يعنيهذا أن تجعلي كل الحائط مرآة بل يمكن أن يزين الحائط بلوحة تحمل بعض قطع المرايابين رسومها. 
- استبدل أو أعيد تغطية الأرضيات القاتمة بألوان فاتحة ومصقولةلامعة , و يمكن فرش سجادة كبيرة فاتحة اللون و للتغلب على مشكلة سرعة تعرضهاللاتساخ يمكن تجنب اختيارها سادة بل ذات نقوش تخفي أثار البقع عليها . 
- أعيدتنجيد المقاعد و الوسائد و المفارش بأنسجة ذات ألوان فاتحة أو ببساطة أنثر عليهاقطع قماش فاتحة . 
- إذا كان بإمكانك الاستغناء عن الستائر تماماً فهو أفضل أوعلى الأقل استخدم أقمشة فاتحة و خفيفة لصنعها وإذا كنت تطلب خصوصية أكثر للمكانفتأكد حين يتم تركيبها أنها لا تغطي أجزاء كبيرة من مساحة الشباك و يمكن فتحها عندالحاجة بحيث لا تحجب كمية كبيرة من الضوء عن الغرفة . 
- ينصح بتحويل غرف الجلوس خلال ساعات اليوم للحصول على أفضل استخدام للضوء الطبيعي , فللحصول على صباح مشمس يمكنك الجلوس في غرفه ذات شبابيك جنوبية أو شرقية , أما إذاأردت التمتع بإضاءة طبيعية جيدة بعد الظهر فأختر ذات الشبابيك الجنوبية أو الغربية , و الغرف ذات الشبابيك الجنوبية ستكون مشمسة معظم ساعات النهار . 
- إذا كانتالغرفة بلا شبابيك أو ذات شباك شمالي فقط أو ذات شبابيك محجوبة فيمكن أن تنقل إليهاالضوء من غرف مجاورة بإحداث شباك داخلي أو فتحة سماوية إن كانت الغرفة في الدورالأخير للمبنى . 













أعط لغرفتك دعم إضافي باستخدامالإضاءة الصناعية

- الإضاءة الغير مباشرة تدعم الإحساس بالضوء الطبيعي كماأن لا تنكس في الوجه , لذلك عندما تستخدم إضاءة موجهة في الأسقف تأكد من اتجاههاالمناسب بحيث تتجه للحائط أو للتحف و النباتات الكبيرة . 
- الضوء المخفي فيتجاويف بعض الخزائن أو ديكورات الجبس يوفر أيضا إحساس بالضوء الطبيعي . 
- أستخدم مصابيح الإنارة التي توفر كمية إضاءة جيدة و مقاربة للإضاءة الطبيعية . 
- قوم بزيادة عدد مصادر الإضاءة و أنواعها في أرجاء المنزل . 
- ينصحباستبدال المصابيح الثابتة بأخرى توفر إضاءة أقوى و أفضل . 




منقووووول​ 
http://www.hawahome.com


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*بحث علمى يحذر من تأثير الاضاءة الشديدة للمبات "النيون" السلبى على الصحة*

القاهرة - 13 - 8 (كونا) -- حذرت باحثة مصرية اليوم من التأثير الخطير للموجات ‏ ‏"الكهرومغناطيسية" الناتجة عن الاضاءة الشديدة من اللمبات "النيون" البيضاء ومن ‏ ‏التعرض لها لفترات زمنية كبيرة لتأثيرها السلبى على الصحة بوجه عام .‏ ‏ وقال الباحثة خيرات البرادعي التي اعدت بحثا حول الموضوع وحصلت من خلاله على ‏ ‏درجة الماجستير من جامعة طنطا فى تصريح صحافى انه تم اجراء البحث على الفئران ‏ ‏وكان من نتائجه التوصل لخطورة هذه اللمبات على الأعضاء التناسلية والقدرة ‏ ‏التناسلية وكذلك العين وقدرات الابصار اضافة الى التشوهات الحادة لدى المواليد ‏ ‏الناتجة عن اناث تعرضن لفترات طويلة لهذه الموجات .‏ ‏ واضافت البرادعي ان البحث فتح مجالا جديدا للدراسة على المستوى البيئى للاشعاع ‏ ‏بالنسبة للمتعرضين لهذه الموجات من الاعلاميين والفنانين وأطفال الحضانات حديثى ‏ ‏الولادة والقيادات بصفة عامة .‏ ‏ واوضحت أن هذا التأثير يمتد للانسان خاصة كبار الشخصيات الذين يتعرضون لاضاءة ‏ ‏مبهرة فى مكاتبهم لفترات طويلة وكذلك الأطفال حديثى الولادة بالحضانات.


مصدر المعلومات منقول من
http://www.kuna.net.kw/Story.asp?DSNO=656593


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*صور مصابيح أرضية*





​ 








































































​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*فن الإضاءة الداخلية بمنزلك*

فن الإضاءة الداخلية بمنزلك​
يرتبط الضوء بالرؤية البصرية، وتعتبر عين الإنسان أداة راقية تنقل له الأشياء المحيطة به؛ ذلك لأن اعتمادها في رؤية الأشياء يتوقف على الضوء وعلاقته المركبة بالمساحة والحجم واللون والملمس.
والضوء في غاية الأهمية، واستخدامه بشكل جيد يعطي آثارًا هامة على الناظر، ويراعي أن يكون الضوء الواقع على السطح المراد إضاءته له درجة موحدة من الإضاءة؛ حتى لا يصاب الإنسان باضطرابات مزاجية بانتقاله المفاجئ من مكان لآخر.
ولما كانت الإضاءة الطبيعية متغيرة بتغير ساعات النهار وبتغيير الفصول؛ لذا يلجأ الإنسان إلى استخدام الإضاءة الصناعية نظرًا لثباتها وعدم خضوعها لمتغيرات المناخ. ويمكن في تصميم الإضاءة للأماكن المزج بين الإضاءة الطبيعية والإضاءة الصناعية.
ويلاحظ أن أساليب الإضاءة الصناعية قد حدث فيها تطور، خاصة بعد ظهور الإضاءة "الفلورسنت"، والتي تتميز بعدم إشعاعها للحرارة، ولكن يعيبها إشعاعها للأشعة فوق البنفسجية، وهو ما يمكن التغلب عليه باستخدام مرشحات خاصة.
ويلاحظ أنه لتحقيق الإضاءة الجيدة يجب اتباع أساليب معينة لاستعمال لمبات الكهرباء، كما يمكن دمج بعض اللمبات مع اختلاف أنواعها في أجهزة الإضاءة بهدف تحسين ظروف الإضاءة، وذلك برفع مستوى شدة الإضاءة على السطح أو المكان المراد إضاءته، أو تقليل شدة الإضاءة أو تحسين المظهر العام لتشارك بدورها التشكيلي مع مراعاة الناحية النفسية والفسيولوجية للإنسان.
توظيف الضوء في المسكن
عند اختيار جهاز الإضاءة يراعى فيه أن يكون متينًا وسهل الفك والتركيب، وألا ينتج عنه سخونة عالية لوحدة الإضاءة أو الغطاء الخاص بها، وكذلك سهولة تنظيفه وصيانته، فمن المسلم به أن الأتربة تتراكم فوق أجزائه مما يعمل على امتصاص الضوء بنسبة قد تصل إلى 40% : 50%؛ مما يقلل من كفاءة إضاءة الوحدة؛ لذا يٌنصح بوضع أجهزة الإضاءة بحيث يمكن الوصول إليها وتنظيفها من آنٍ لآخر.
وهناك عدة مواد تصنع منها أجهزة الإضاءة، وهي:
1- مواد شفافة: كالزجاج العادي، وهو يسمح بمرور الضوء خلالها، ويمكن بواسطته تتميز الأشياء بوضوح تام.
2- مواد نصف شفافة: مثل زجاج الأوبالين والزجاج المصنفر، وهي التي تسمح بتمرير أجزاء فقط من الضوء خلالها فلا نستطيع تمييز الأشياء بوضوح لو وضعت خلفها.
3- مواد معتمة: مثل الرقائق المعدنية عامة، والتي تحيط بعض لمبات الإضاءة، وهي التي لا تستطيع أشعة الضوء أن تمر خلالها.
وهناك بعض عناصر تعتبر محددة للضوء الطبيعي يجب على المصمم الداخلي مراعاتها وأخذها في الاعتبار، وهي:
1- الحواجز الفاصلة بين المبنى داخليًا وخارجيًا، مثل: الأعمدة المستخدمة في تشكيل المبنى، أو التغشيات الرأسية للنوافذ أو الأفقية أو الاثنين معًا (المتشابكة).
2- الأعمال الجصية المفرغة.
3- أعمال الخرط والمشربيات على اختلاف خاماتها.
4- الستائر مع اختلاف خاماتها.
لذا يراعى في الإضاءة عند توزيعها:
1- ألا يحدث اختلاف (تباين) قوي بين المكان المضاء والمكان المظلم؛ لأن ذلك يؤذي العين. 2- في حالة أماكن مزاولة الأنشطة يراعى ألا تقل نسبة الإضاءة بين مكان النشاط والحيز الذي حوله عن 10%. 3- أن يكون مكان إضاءة وحدات الإضاءة سهل الوصول إليه؛ حيث يوضع في الاعتبار مثلاً ألا يكون وراء قطعة أثاث كبيرة.
4- هناك بعض مفاتيح الإضاءة بحيث يمكن إضاءة الوحدة في أول الغرفة أو الممر وإغلاقها من مصدر آخر في نهاية الغرفة أو الممر أو العكس، وهي قابلة في أي وقت للإضاءة أو الإغلاق بحيث لا يضطر الإنسان للعودة إلى مكان مصدر الإضاءة لإغلاقها.
5- هناك أنظمة إضاءة أيضًا ذات درجات مختلفة بحيث تكون وحدة الإضاءة نفسها قادرة على الإضاءة بنسب مختلفة على حسب الاحتياج لشدة الإضاءة، وفي هذا نوع من التوفير في استهلاك الإضاءة، وتغيير شدة الضوء حسب الحاجة، وننصح بها في غرف النوم وغرفة التلفاز.
أنواع الإضاءة المناسبة لغرف المسكن المختلفة:
1- حجرة النوم: يستحب أن تكون الإضاءة في مركز السقف (الإضاءة العامة) إضاءة غير مباشرة، مع تركيز الإضاءة عند ركن القراءة وعلى جانبي السرير وعند المرآة. 2- الحمام: إضاءة عامة في منتصف السقف، مع وجود إضاءة مركزة عند البانيو وحول مرآة حوض الحمام، ويراعى أن تكون الإضاءة حول مرآة الحوض لا تنعكس على المرآة حتى لا تؤذي عين المستخدم. 3- المطبخ: يجب توفير إضاءة عامة في السقف مع توفير إضاءة مباشرة فوق مسطحات العمل كالمنضدة والبوتاجاز وأعلى الحوض، مع توفير الإضاءة الطبيعية الجيدة إلى جانب الصناعية.
4- غرفة الطعام: تحتاج إلى إضاءة عامة مباشرة فوق مائدة الطعام، ويمكن إضافة إضاءة غير مركزة على المناطق الجانبية، كما قد تحتاج دواليب الفضيات ذات الواجهات الزجاجية الشفافة لإضاءة داخلية لإبراز قطع الفضية والكريستال أو أي قطع فنية جميلة. 5- غرفة المعيشة: تحتاج إلى إضاءة غير مباشرة موجهة لأعلى في الحائط أو السقف إذا كان لونها فاتحا، أو أن يتم تخفيض الإضاءة الأصلية للغرفة في أثناء مشاهدة التليفزيون للنصف من جهة الخلف للمشاهد. 6- القراءة والكتابة (غرف المكتب): إلى جانب الإضاءة العامة الموجهة لأسفل تحتاج في حالة القراءة أن يكون مصدر الضوء إلى اليمين وتبعد 40 سم عن خط المنتصف للمكتب، وفي حالة الكتابة أن يكون مصدر الضوء إلى اليسار وتبعد 40 سم عن خط المنتصف. 7- الممرات: تحتاج لإضاءة كافية مباشرة في الممرات ذات كثافة عالية في الاستخدام، مثل التي من غرفة النوم إلى الحمام أو من المطبخ إلى مائدة الطعام. 8- في حالة ماكينات الحياكة: توضع لمبة ذات إضاءة مباشرة بارتفاع 1 : 1.10م من الأرض، وإلى اليسار بمسافة 0.5م، ومن الخلف بمسافة 0.5م. إضاءة اللوحات:
لإبراز لوحة فنية أو صورة أو قطعة أثاث نادرة بالضوء يراعى أولاً أن تتلاءم تلك القطعة أو اللوحة مع روح أو طراز الفراغ الموضوعة فيه، وكذلك حجمها أو مساحتها مع حجم أو مساحة المكان الموضوعة فيه، ثم لإبرازها يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار جميع مصادر الضوء المختلفة وأماكنها، ويلاحظ مثلاً أنه في حالة اللوحة التي تعلق على الجدار نفسه الذي به نافذة الغرفة لا تبرز بصريًا نهارًا، ولكنها تبدو بمظهرها الأخاذ ليلاً بفضل الإضاءة الصناعية، ويلاحظ أيضًا ألا توضع اللوحة على الحائط المقابل للنافذة تجنبًا للانعكاسات الضوئية الناتجة على اللوحة والتي تزعج البصر ولا تريحه، فضلاً عن تأثير الضوء على خامة اللوحات مما قد يغير الخامة واللون بعد فترة فيتلفها إذا كانت لوحة قيّمة.
ويفضل أن يكون اتجاه الضوء على اللوحة بزاوية 45ْ، إلا أنه في معظم الأحيان يكون من الصعب ذلك؛ لذا هناك حلان: الأول أن تكون الإضاءة أمامية أو أن تكون جانبية، ويفضل تحديد اتجاه الإضاءة تبعًا لاتجاه الإضاءة في اللوحة؛ ففي اللوحات التي ظلالها قليلة يفضل أن تكون إضاءتها أمامية، أما تلك التي ظلالها كثيرة فيجب أن تكون الإضاءة جانبية ومتماشية مع اتجاه الإضاءة الطبيعي للوحة نفسها. واللوحات المغطاة بالزجاج توضع في أي مكان ما عدا الجدار المقابل لمصدر الضوء تجنبًا للانعكاسات الضوئية. وأحيانًا توضع لمبات خاصة في الجهة الأمامية للوحات أوفوقها قليلاً، وذلك لتأكيد قيمتها أو ندرتها.
الأثر النفسي للضوء
الضوء له دور في تأكيد الأشكال وتحديد النسب:
1- حيث يمكن التغيير من الإحساس بطول المدخل في حالة المداخل الطويلة الضيقة أو الممرات بوضع الإضاءة جانبية، فهي تعطي انطباعًا بقصر المدخل أو الممر.
2- زيادة طول المكان في حالة الأماكن العريضة القصيرة العمق، وذلك بوضع الإضاءة في وسط الحائط المواجه مما يزيد الطول.
3- زيادة الارتفاع في حالة السقف المنخفض وذلك بتوجيه الإضاءة كلية لأعلى، بحيث يأخذ شعاع الضوء شكلا مخروطيًّا رأسه لأسفل وقاعدته لأعلى على السقف.
4- تقليل ارتفاع السقف العالي: وذلك بخفض مستوى وحدة الإضاءة مع توجيه الإضاءة لأسفل، بحيث يأخذ الشعاع الضوئي شكل مخروط رأسه لأعلى وقاعدته لأسفل على الأرض.
5- تقليل عمق الغرفة، وذلك بتوجيه الإضاءة على هذا العمق.
6- إبراز قطع الأثاث أو أي قطعة قيمة أو نادرة في المنزل بتسليط الضوء عليها من أعلى.
الضوء والفراغ:
1- يمكن بالضوء وصل وفصل الفراغات، فمثلاً وضع وحدة إضاءة رأسيًا فوق ركن من الأركان فيه نوع من تأكيد هذا الركن مثل ركن الطعام أو ركن النوم... إلخ.
2- يمكن بالضوء تحديد الفراغ بإضاءة جزء منه إضاءة مختلطة، توزع الضوء لأعلى ولأسفل مما يؤكده ويوجه إليه.
3- يمكن بواسطة لمبات منخفضة توزيع إضاءة مختلطة، وتوفير إضاءة دائرية باستخدام عدة وحدات إضاءة في الأركان مما يربط المكان ببعضه.
الضوء له واللون في التصميم الداخلي:
1- كلما تركزت الإضاءة على شيء ملون بدا اللون لامعًا (ساطعًا). 2- كلما قلّتْ الإضاءة على شيء بدا اللون داكنًا. 3- الحجرات الضيقة يفضل فيها استعمال طلاء ألوان يعكس الضوء جيدًا ليعطي اتساعًا. 4- اللون الأحمر يوحي بالقرب، ولكنه يقتل الضوء (يعكس الضوء قليلا). 5-اللون الأصفر عندما يسقط عليه الضوء يعكس الضوء أكثر من الأحمر.
(ويلاحظ أن الألوان تعكس الضوء تنازلياً من الأبيض للأسود).
وتراعى تلك الملاحظة عند تحديد الإضاءة في مكان؛ حيث يراعي المصمم درجة انعكاس الضوء عند اختيار الألوان المستخدمة في كل من الأسقف والحوائط والأرضيات والأثاث.


المصدر هو:
http://www.balagh.com/woman/wahaa/4q0v6kqj.htm
​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*اختراق سرعة الضوء؟!*

*اختراق سرعة الضوء؟!*

​لأجيال خلت أعتقد الفيزيائيون أنه لا توجد سرعة أكبر من سرعة الضوء في الفراغ، حيث يسير بسرعة 300ألف كم/ثانية. ولكن تجربة أجريت في برنستون نيوجيرسي أرسل الفيزيائيون نبضة من ضوء الليزر عبر حجرة فيها بخار السيزيوم فكانت سريعة بحيث خرجت كلها من الحجرة قبل أن ينتهي دخولها إليها!!
لقد تحركت النبضة مسافة تقدر ب310 أضعاف تلك التي كانت ستتحركها عبر الحجرة لو كانت تحوي فراغا بدل السيزيوم. ويقول الباحثون أن هذا هو أكثر العروض إقناعا بأن سرعة الضوء التي كانت تعتبر أحد الثوابت المتينة في الطبيعة، يمكن دفعها إلى ما بعد الحدود المعروفة، على الأقل تحت ظروف مخبرية خاصة. يقول ليجون وانغ الباحث في معهدNEC الخاص:"لا يمكن استخدام هذه الظاهرة لإرسال المعلومات إلى الزمن الماضي، غيران تجربتنا تثبت أن الاعتقاد واسع الانتشار والقائل بأن لا شيء يمكنه أن يسير بسرعة أكبر من الضوء في الفراغ هو اعتقاد خاطئ". وقد نشرت نتائج البحث الذي قام به وانغ والكسندر كوزمتش وآرثر دوغاريو في عدد الخميس20/7/2000 من مجلة NATURE . ورغم أنه لا توجد تطبيقات عملية لهذا الإنجاز حتى الآن، إلا أن تجارب كهذه قد أثارت قدرا كبيرا من الإثارة والاهتمام في أوساط المجتمع الدولي الصغير من الفيزيائيين النظريين0

ويقول ريموند تشياو الفيزيائي في جامعة كاليفورينا في بيركلي والذي لم يشارك في هذا البحث:"إن هذا لفتح جديد كان يعتقد الناس أنه مستحيل". وقد أجرى تشياو تجارب مماثلة باستخدام المجالات الكهربائية.

لقد طور باحثو NEC في التجربة المذكورة جهازا يطلق نبضة ليزر إلى حجرة زجاجية مملوءة ببخار من ذرات السيريوم. ويقول هؤلاء الباحثون أن هذا الجهاز هو نوع من مضخمات الضوء التي يمكنها دفع النبضة للأمام. وفي السابق كانت هذه التجارب تجرى بحيث يمتلك الضوء ما يسمى سرعات فوق تألقية. لكن الضوء كان يخرج مشوها مما يثير الشكوك في تمكن العلماء حقا من إحراز هذا الاختراق.

أما في تجربة NEC فالليزر يخرج من الحجرة بنفس شكل دخوله تقريبا، لكن بشدة أقل كما يقول وانغ. وربما يكون شكل النبضة كحزمة مستقيمة لكنها تتصرف كموجة من جسميات الضوء (الفوتونات). ويستطيع الضوء أن يخرج من الحجرة قبل أن يتم دخولها لأن ذرات السيزيوم تغير خصائص الضوء لتجعله يخرج بأسرع مما لو كان في الفراغ.

وتمتلك الواجهة الأمامية من النبضة الضوئية كل المعلومات اللازمة لإعادة تكوين النبضة على الجهة الأخرى من حجرة السيزيوم مما يغني عن دخول النبضة كاملة إلى الحجرة لتخرج من الجانب الآخر. وفي التجربة تخرج من الحجرة نبضة مماثلة لتلك الداخلة و تقطع مسافة 20 مترا قبل أن يكون الجزء الرئيسي من النبضة الساقطة قد أنهى دخوله للحجرة. ويضيف وانغ:"إن هذه الظاهرة ممكنة فقط لأن الضوء لا كتلة له، فلا يمكن حدوث نفس الشيء للأجسام العادية".

إن تجربة برنستون هذه و مثيلاتها تختبر حدود سريان نظرية النسبية التي وضعها البرت آينشتاين قبل قرن مضى. فحسب النسبية الخاصة تعتبر سرعة الفوتونات الضوئية في الفراغ كما في الفضاء الخارجي هي القيمة الوحيدة المطلقة في الكون بينما يجب قياس سرعة أي شيء آخر من الصواريخ إلى الديدان نسبة إلى المراقب حسبما يوضح آينشتاين.

من جهة أخرى يقول إفرايم شتاينبرغ، وهو فيزيائي في جامعة تورنتو:"إن فوتونات الضوء الخارجة من حجرة السيزيوم ربما لا تكون نفسها التي دخلت الحجرة"، مما يطرح التساؤل حول اختراق حاجز سرعة الضوء. لكنه يضيف أن هذه التجربة مهمة فالمثير هو كيف أمكن لهذه الحجرة أن تنتج فوتونات تبدو مماثلة تماما لأخرى لم تصل لموقعها بعد؟‍

وحيث أن الفوتونات الداخلة نفسها لم تخرج من الجدار الآخر للحجرة فهذا يعني أن" المعلومات" فقط ربما انتقلت بسرعة أكبر من سرعة الضوء، وهذا لا يعارض نظرية النسبية الخاصة التي تحدد السرعة القصوى "للمادة والطاقة" فقط في الفراغ بسرعة الضوء. وربما كان مفيدا أن نلاحظ أنه في النظرية الكهرمغناطيسية يمكن لسرعة الطور في الموجة أن تتجاوز سرعة الضوء.



المصدر هو:
http://www.aysoal.com/sc32.htm​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*تحقق المستحيل*



 

تمكن العلماء أخيرا من تحقيق ما كان مستحيلا في الماضي إذ تمكنوا من إبطاء سرعة الضوء بل ايصالة حتى نقطه صفر و يعرف عن الضوء انه أسرع ما في الكون إذ يسير بسرعة تقترب من 300000 كم في الثانية لكنة يبطئ عند مروره بعناصر المادة مثل الماء والزجاج ويقول الباحثون أنهم ساروا بقضية أبطأ الضوء إلى آفاق جديدة بعد أن تمكنوا بنجاح من من إيقاف حزمة ضوئية بعد أن ادخلوها في حجرة غازية مصممة خصيصا لهذا الغرض . 




​ 


ومن شان هذه التجربة أن تمهد السبيل إمام تطوير أجهزة الكمبيوتر و منظومات الاتصال و من المعروف أن الضوء هو ضرب من الذبذبات الكهرومغناطيسية يثير عضو الإبصار، أو العين، ويتحول في الدماغ إلى ألوان وأشكال مرئية. وقد عرف تاريخ العلم عدة نظريات في الضوء. فقال إسحق نيوتن إن الضوء يتألف من جسيمات مادية تنطلق عبر الفضاء من سطوح الأجسام المضيئة. فما إن تبلغ هذه الجسيمات أعيننا حتى نرى الأشياء التي انبعثت منها. وتعرف هذه النظرية ب- (النظرية الجسيمية) ثم جاء كريستيان هايجنز بنظرية جديدة تقول بأن الضوء يتألف من موجات تنتقل في خطوط مستقيمة عبر الأثير، بسرعة فائقة، وبذبذبات مستعرضة على زاوية قائمة مع اتجاه الموجة.وتعرف هذه النظرية ب- (النظرية الموجبة) ، وقد نسخت النظرية الجسيمية. وفي مطالع الستينات من القرن التاسع عشر اكتشف جيمس كلارك ماكسويل أن ظاهرة الضوء ذات طبيعة كهربائية ومغنطيسية فعرف اكتشافه ب- (النظرية الكهرطيسية) Electromagnetic Theory. بقي أن نقول إن سرعة الضوء هي، في الخواء Vacuum، 186,281 ميلا تقريبا (حوالي 300,000 كيلومتر) في الثانية .




المصدر هو:
http://www.aysoal.com/sc1.htm


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*نبذة عن ألبرت اينشتين*

*ألبرت اينشتين**
 (1879 - 1955)*


*



*
​*<LI dir=rtl>في عام 1905 أرسل اينشتين رسالة إلى مجلة ( لبيسا انالين ) للعلوم وكان المظروف يحتوي على 30 صفحة . 
وعندما نشرت المجلة العليمة البحث ارتعدت أوصال العلماء في جميع أنحاء العالم لان ذلك البحث كان يحتوي على نظريات ثورية خطيرة في علوم الطبيعة . 
ولد ألبرت أينشتين يوم 14 - 3 - 1879 م بمدينة أولم بألمانيا لأبوين يهوديين وأكمل دراسته في سويسرا عام 1933 م هرب إلى أمريكا من النازيين لأنه يهودي عام 1909 أصبح مدرسا بجامعة سوريتس وفى عام 1911 أصبح مدرسا بالجامعة لألمانية فى براجوا ثم رجع إلى جامعة سوريتش عام 1912 ثم أصبح أستاذا بجامعة برنستون وظل بها حتى وفاته وعين بها عام 1933 متزوج مرتين ، وكان زواجه الأول تعيسا ، وأنجب من الثانية ولدين ولقد طلب منه اليهود أن يكون أول رئيس لإسرائيل ولكنه رفض كان يحب الموسيقى حتى أنه عندما يجد مسألة صعبة كان يسمع موسيقى ، وكان دائما يقول الموسيقى هى الرياضيات 

في 1907 اكتشف آينشتين قانون هام فى الفيزياء . هذا القانون هو معادلة الطاقة والكتلة ونصه E=m × C^2 
ط= ك . س^2 
الطاقة = الكتلة × مربع سرعة الضوء

وبهذه المعادلة يمكن حساب كمية الطاقة المنطلقة من ذرة يورانيوم بمعلومية كتلتها وآينشتين هو صاحب نظرية النسبة الخاصة التى أعلنها عام 1905 م والنظرية النسبية العامة والتى أعلن عنها عام 1915م وكلتهما فى غاية التعقيد ولآينشتين نظريات أخرى فى الرياضيات والفيزياء ، ونظريات الفلك أدخلت للفيزياء مفاهيم جديدة لكل من الزمان والمكان والضوء والجاذبية . من اكتشافات آينشتين اكتشافه للظاهرة الكهربائية وهى ظاهرة انبعاث إلكترونات من أسطح الفلزات نتيجة سقوط ضوء ذى تردد مناسب عليها وأثبت أن الضوء فى هذه الحالة يتصرف كالجسيمات . 
و في عام 1921 منحت جائزة نوبل فى الفيزياء للألماني ألبرت آينشتين لأبحاثه عن الظاهرة الكهروضوئية 

مؤلفاته..
له أبحاث كثيرة وفيرة من أهمها " معنى النسبية " الذى نشر عام 1923 م وكتاب " بناة الكون " والذى نشر عام 1932. 
الظاهرة الكهروضوئية 
اكتشف آينشتين أنه إذا سقط ضوء على سطح بعض الفلزات النشطة انبعثت من تلك الفلزات إلكترونات ذات تردد مناسب هذه هى الظاهرة الكهروضوئية ، وأثبت آينشتين فى نظرية الكم الضوئى أن موجات الضوء فى هذه الظروف تتصرف كجسيمات ، وعلى هذا نال آينشتين جائزة نوبل فى الفيزياء عام 1921 م . 

ساعة نهاية العالم .. ​<LI dir=rtl>ابتكر آينشتين هذه الساعة لأول مرة على غلاف مجلة متخصصة فى الطاقة النووية من إصدار علماء أمريكيون مشتغلون بالأبحاث النووية ، هذا عام 1947 كان يتملك آينشتين قلقا هو وعلماء آخرين من مصير العالم أمام القنابل والحروب ، فأصدروا مجلة نهاية العام عام 1945 وجاء على غلافها عام 1947 ساعة نهاية العالم ، وهى عبارة عن رسم يمثل ساعة ، الساعة 12 تمثل نهاية العالم ، كلما بدأت الحروب ، وتطورت القنابل رسم العلماء عقارب الساعة وهى تشير إلى الثانية عشر إلا دقائق عام 1953 عند تفجير أول قنبلة هيدروجينية أمريكية رسم العلماء الساعة وهى تشير إلى الثانية عشر إلا دقيقتين . دقيقتين فقط لنهاية العالم وعندما هدأ شبح الحرب تم تأخير عقارب الساعة عام 1973 تم الاتفاق بين معسكرات الشرق والغرب على الحد من التسلح بالصواريخ فتم إرجاء عقارب تلك الساعة ليشير إلى الثانية عشر " 12 دقيقة ..." وهكذا.
توفى آينشتين يوم 18 - 4 - 1955 فى بلدة برينكتون فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .
​*


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*نبذة عن اسحق نيوتن*

*اسحق نيوتن**
 (1858 - 1947 )*








​هو العالم الإنجليزى إسحق نيوتن مكتشف ألوان الطيف وحساب التفاضل والتكامل ، وقوانين الحركة بالإضافة إلى اكتشافه للجاذبية ، واختراعه للتلسكوب العاكس . ​
مولده ولد نيوتن يوم الكريسماس عام 1642 فى بلدة وولثروب البريطانية بمدينة لنكولنشير​و هي نفس السنة التي توفي فيها العالم الكبير جالليوولد نيوتن بعد وفاة أبيه ، ولم تظهر عليه ملامح الذكاء وهو صغير ، ولقد كان يستخدم يديه بمهارة حتى أن أمه أخرجته من المدرسة - وهو فى سن المراهقة - بعد أن اشتكى منه الناظر والمدرسين ، حيث أنه لم يكن مهتما بالدروس ، واعتقدت أمه أنه سيصبح بحارا أو نجارا أو فلاحا وهو فى الثانية عشر من عمره بدأ يقرأ كل ما يقع تحت يديه من كتب ، ثم دخل جامعة كمبريدج درس نيوتن قوانين انعكاس وانكسار الضوء من عام 1703 حتى وفاته اشتغل فى منصب رئيس الجمعية الملكية البريطانية ، وكان منذ عام 1672 عضوا بها بين عامى 1669 - 1701 عمل مدرسا للرياضيات بجامعة كمبريدج ​
اكتشافاته 
عندما بلغ من العمر 21 سنة أسس جميع نظرياته وكان يصوغها سرا حتى يتأكد من أنها صحيحة 100 % 
قانون الجذب العام فيما بين عامى 1664 - 1666 اكتشف نيوتن الجاذبية ، وقانون الجذب العام ، حيث أنه يحكى أنه كان جالسا فى أحد الأيام تحت شجرة تفاح مسترخيا ، وفجأة وفى لحظة صفاء ، سقطت فوق رأس نيوتن تفاحة ، وبدأ يفكر نيوتن فى هذه الحالة التى مرت عليه ، ومرت على الملايين من غيره دون أن يلتفتوا إليها ، وبدأ يقول لماذا سقطت التفاحة إلى أسفل ولم تسقط إلى أعلى ، وهنا ظهر الإلهام الذى قادة إلى حقيقة الجاذبية التى توجد فى كل الأجسام وتجذب إليها الأجسام الأخرى بقوة ، ثم صاغ لنا نيوتن قانون الجذب العام .​
ولقد أثبت نيوتن أن هناك قوة جذب متبادلة بين الشمس والكواكب ، تجعل الكواكب تدور حول الشمس فى مدارات بيضاوية.

ينص قانون الجذب العام " الجاذبية " على أن أى جسمين كرويين فى الوجود يجذب كل منهما الأخر بقوة جذب تتناسب هذه القوة طرديا مع حاصل ضرب كتلة الجسمين ، وعكسيا مع مربع المسافة بينهما من أعظم فوائد قانون الجذب العام هو مساعدته فى اكتشاف بعض الكواكب فبسببه اكتشف هرشل كوكب أورانوس ثم كوكب نبتون وبلوتو بعد ذلك بواسطة آخرين 
قوانين الحركة 
شرح نيوتن قوانين الحركة الثلاث فى كتابه " الأصول الرياضية للفلسفة الطبيعية وهنا لن أذكر سوى أقل القليل عن هذه القوانين ويمكنك أن تراجع مادة - نظريات. 

قوانين نيوتن 

القانون الأول لنيوتن 
و هو ينص على : الجسم الساكن يبقى ساكنا ، والحسم المتحرك يبقى متحركا فى خط مستقيم بسرعة منتظمة ما لم تؤثر عليه قوة خارجية تؤثر على حالته . 

القانون الثانى لنيوتن 
وهو ينص على :القوة المحصلة المؤثرة على جسم ما تساوى المعدل الزمنى للتغير فى كمية تحرك الجسم ، واتجاه هذه القوة هو اتجاه كمية التحرك . 

القانون الثالث لنيوتن 
وهو ينص على : لكل فعل رد فعل مساو له فى المقدار ، ومضاد له فى الاتجاه 

عام 1668 صنع نيوتن أول تلسكوب عاكس ومن مميزات هذا التلسكوب أنه يستخدم المرايا بدلا من العدسات ويتميز أيضا بصغر كتلته رغم كبر حجمه فيسهل تحريكه يستخدم فى رصد الأجرام السماوية البعيدة ذات الإضاءة الضعيفة 
كما اكتشف نيوتن أن الضوء الأبيض مكون من 7 ألوان هى ألوان الطيف ، فلو أخذنا منشور ثلاثى ووجهنا ضوء أبيض عليه واستقبلناه من جهة المنشور الأخرى بحائل أسود لرأينا سبعة ألوان تكونت هى الأحمر - البرتقالى - الأصفر - الأخضر - الأزرق النيلى - البنفسجى 

وينص تصور نيوتن لطبيعة الضوء على أن الضوء مكون من جسيمات - أو عبارة عن جسيمات - صغيرة جدا تنطلق من الأجسام المضيئة بسرعة فائقة وتسير فى 
خطوط مستقيمة والدليل على ذلك تكون الصور خلال الثقوب ، * تكزن الظلال ، رؤية الأجسام التى على خط البصر فقط . 
لنيوتن مؤلفات كثيرة منها كتاب " الأصول الرياضية للفلسفة الطبيعية " الذى نشره عام 1687 م والذى شرح به علم الميكانيكا ، وقوانين الحركة ، وميكانيكا السوائل ، وظاهرتى المد والجزر ، وحركة الأقمار والكواكب والمذنبات ، وكيف يفسر قانون الجذب العام حركة الأجرام السماوية وسقوط الأجسام على الأرض وله كتاب " البصريات " الذى شرح به نظرياته فى الضوء عام 1663 اكتشف نيوتن حساب التفاضل والتكامل . 
توفى نيوتن يوم 20 - 3 - 1727 وكان أول من يدفن في مقابر العظماء بلندن .​​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*نبذة عن ماكسويل*

*ماكسويل**
**(1831-1879)*





​*فيزيائي بريطاني أحد أشهر و أعظم علماء القرن التاسع عشر، طوّرَ جيمس ماكسويل نظريةً رياضيةً تَرْبطُ بين الحقول كهربائيةِ والحقولِ المغناطيسيةِ. و عملُ على تَوَقُّع وجودِ الموجاتِ الكهرومغناطيسيةِ، أفكاره ساعدتْ على تطوير علم الفيزياءِ تطورا كبيرا في قرن عشرونِ بما في ذلك نظريةِ آينشتاين النسبية الخاصة و نظرية الكم . *​*
ولد ماكسويل في أدنبرة ، كتب ورقته البحثية الأولى بينما هو في المدرسة دخل جامعة ( إدنبرة ) في 1847 و كتب لصحيفتين كبيرتين . 

أصبح مهتما بنظرية اللون و أسس نظرية جديدة في رؤية الألوان . 
دخل ماكسويل كلية ( Peterhouse ) في جامعة ( كامبردج ) في أكتوبر من عام 1850 لكنه سرعان ما انتقل إلى كلية ( الثالوث ) و أصبح تلميذ أستاذ الرياضيات الأشهر ( وليام هوبكنز ) . 
و يمكن تلخيص نظرية ماكسويل في الكهرومغناطيسية في أربع معادلات​*​* 




*



​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*من أهم الانجازات العلمية لعام 2005*

*في الفيزياء منحت الجائزة للأمريكيين روي جلوبر وجون هول والالماني تيودور هاينش لاسهاماتهم في تطوير التحليل الضوئي بالغ الدقة وكذلك تقنية المسح الترددي البصري.*​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*لكل غرفة لوحتها ولكل لوحة إضاءتها.. فلنتعلم فن الاستفادة منها*

لكل غرفة لوحتها ولكل لوحة إضاءتها.. فلنتعلم فن الاستفادة منها








​*كارولين عاكوم
تشكل لوحات الحائط احدى الاكسسوارات الرئيسية في تزيين المنزل، بحيث قد تزيده جمالا وتميزا أو العكس، لذا من الضروري اختيارها بحس فني والأخذ بعين الاعتبار التنسيق بينها وبين أثاث المنزل لناحية اللون والأسلوب، وما إذا كان كلاسيكيا أو عصريا، وغيرها من التفاصيل التي تعتمد الذوق أيضا.
وينصح خبراء الديكور الداخلي مراعاة مبدأ المواءمة بين لوحات الحائط والخصوصية التي تتمتع بها كل غرفة ، فما يعلق في الصالونات وغرفة الجلوس قد لا يلائم غرفة الطعام أو غرف النوم، أو المطبخ مثلا.
«الشرق الأوسط» التقت مهندسة الديكور الداخلي، فرح الزين، التي سلطت لنا المزيد من الضوء على أصول اختيار وتنسيق اللوحة داخل المنزل، وكان أول ما أكدت عليه الابتعاد عن تزيين جدران مدخل المنزل باللوحات، مشيرة الى «انه من الممكن الاكتفاء في هذا الركن بالجص الذي يتوفر بنقوش وزخرفات شتى، علما أن الاضاءة المتنوعة تضفي على هذه المادة رونقا خاصا وسحرا اضافيا»، وتضيف «أما في غرفة الجلوس والصالون فالخيارات متنوعة حسب الاذواق والمزاجات، وإن كانت تتمحور حول ركيزة أساسية هي التلاؤم والتناغم بين الأثاث واللوحات لناحية اللون وأسلوب الديكور الغالب على الجو العام».
وهنا تشير الزين الى ضرورة تثبيت اللوحة على ارتفاع متر وستين سنتيمترا لتتناسب ومستوى العين المجردة عند الوقوف أو الجلوس. كما قالت انه «ينبغي تنسيق اللوحات على جدار خال من الرفوف الخشبية التي تشكل بدورها نوعا من الاكسسوارات، وأن تكون هذه اللوحات متناسقة وحجم أثاث الغرفة، فاذا كانت أحجام مقاعد غرفة الجلوس أو الصالون كبيرة وضخمة، من الضروري انتقاء اللوحات ذات الأحجام المناسبة، تلافيا لفقدانها قيمتها وضياعها في زوايا الغرفة. أما اذا كانت سيدة المنزل تهوى التنويع وتفضل ابراز اكثر من لوحة على الجدار، فعليها مراعاة وحدة الموضوع والتناسق في الالوان، كأن يتم وضع ثلاث لوحات تتمحور جميعها حول موضوع الطبيعة بألوان البني والبيج والاخضر بدرجاتها المختلفة، لأن ألوان الطبيعة هذه تبعث الهدوء والسكينة مما يعطي الجو العام الكثير من التوازن الفني والنفسي في الوقت ذاته.
وعن لوحات غرفة النوم الرئيسية، تذكر الزين أنها « تعكس شخصية الفرد وذوقه الخاص، اذ هي المكان الذي يخلو فيه الانسان لنفسه. لذا، من الافضل اختيار اللوحات المتوسطة الحجم أو الصغيرة التي تريح النظر وذات الالوان الهادئة الكلاسيكية كالبيج ودرجاته الهادئة، أو حتى الالوان الاكثر اشراقا كالابيض والازرق وغيرهما. وتضيف انه من الضروري ألا يتعدى عدد اللوحات في هذه الغرفة الاثنين كحد أقصى».
أما في ما يتعلق بغرف نوم الاطفال فمن الممكن أن يختار الولد لوحاتها على أن تجسد مواضيع تهم الاطفال وذات هدف معين، كأن يتعلم منها شيئا، أو أن تعكس صورة الطبيعة بألوانها الجميلة النابضة بالحيوية والداعية الى الفرح والراحة النفسية.
اللوحات في غرفة الطعام لها طابع آخر فهي تضفي عليها الرونق والدفء في الوقت ذاته، لذا يفضل الابتعاد عن الصور التقليدية للفاكهة وأواني الطعام لأنها اصبحت من الكليشيهات التي أكل الدهر عليها وشرب ولا تعكس شخصية صاحب البيت وجانبه الإبداعي.4 نماذج لإنارة اللوحات تعتبر انارة اللوحات من الابتكارات الحديثة التي تساعد في ابراز جمالها وأهميتها، وذلك من خلال تسليط الضوء عليها بشكل مباشر لكن خفيف ومثير، إذ لم يعد يخفى على أحد أن الاضاءة تعكس بريقا يزيد من قيمة اللوحة. ـ وتتمثل أبرز طرق الإضاءة بالآتي:
painting light ـ وهو الضوء الذي يثبت فوق اللوحة ويمتزج بألوانها وعناصرها بانسيابية.
* Framing projector يتحقق هذا النموذج عبر تسليط الضوء على اللوحة عن بعد ليزيدها وهج الانارة سحرا واشعاعا.
* الانارة المخفية وتتجسد عبر حجب الضوء بين قطع زجاجية أو خشبية لينساب من خلال هذه الاخيرة بريق الانوار الخافتة عليها فيزيدها رونقا وجمالا.
* الإنارة المتدرجة وتستخدم هذه التقنية اذا كانت اللوحة كبيرة الحجم تطأ الارضية فيسلط الضوء من أسفلها الى اعلاها بعناية بالغة ليتناغم مع الجو الطاغي، فينشر اشعاعات خفيفة تساهم بدورها في اضفاء جو هادئ.
*المصدر : الشرق الاوسط

المصدر هو:
http://www.balagh.com/woman/wahaa/ko0l0jzx.htm


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*الكهرومغنطيسية*

*الكهرومغنطيسية*
​المغنطيس الكهربـائي عبـارة عـن مغنطيس تتولد فيه المغنطيسية فقـط بسـبب تـدفق تيـار كهربي خلال سلك ما. وعادة ما تـُصنع المغنطيسـات الكهربيـة من ملف من السلك بعدد لفات كبير لزيادة التأثير المغنطيسي. ويُمكن زيادة المجال المغنطيسي الذي ينتجه الملـف بـوضع مـادة مغنطيسـية، كـقضيب حـديدي، داخل الملف. ويتسـبب التيـار المـار خلال الملف في تحول الحديد إلى مغنطيس مؤقت.

توليد مجال كهرومغنطيسي
عندما يمر تيار كهربي خلال جزء من السلك فإنه يتولد مجال مغنطيسي حوله.
عنـد لـف السلك حول قطعة من المعدن، مع ترك القطبيـن الشـمالي والجـنوبي مكشـوفين يتمغنط المعـدن، بحيث يصبح مغنطيسًا كهربيًا. وعادة ما يستخدم تجار الحديد الخردة مغنطيسات كهربية ضخمة لالتقاط السـيارات القديمـة، وعند فصل التيار الكهربي عن المغنطيس فإنه يفقد قوته ويمكن إسقاط السيارة في مكان آخر.

الموجات الكهرومغنطيسية
ينتقل الضوء، والموجات اللاسلكية، وأشعة إكس، وصـور الطاقـة الإشعاعي الأخرى خلال الفضاء كموجــــات طاقــــة تـســـمى الموجـــات الكهرومغنطيسية. ولتلك الموجات قمة وقاع، تمامًا كالأمواج التي تتكون عندما نلقي بحجر في الماء الساكن. وتُـسمى المسافة بين قمـم الموجات بطول الموجة، وتقاس بالمتر. ويُـسمى عدد الموجات فـي الثانيـة بـالتردد ويقـاس بـالهرتز. وتنتقـل جـميع الموجات الكهرومغنطيسية بسرعة الضوء، وهي تردد موجة كهرومغنطيسية مضروبًا في طول الموجة نفسها. 

​بقلم:- م . محمد عبدالله ( اي سؤال دوت كوم )​ 



الصدر هو:
http://www.aysoal.com/sincemg1.htm


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*&& اضاءة غرفة النوم >>>فن.. و ذوق.. واحساس خاص &&*

إضاءة غرفة النوم الرئيسية من أهم أنواع الإضاءة 

التي تركز عليها ربة المنزل دوما عند البدء في تصميم الغرفة

و بما أن غرفة النوم هي الملجأ اليومي للزوجين يتلمسان فيها الراحة و السكينة

ينصح مصممي الديكور كل سيدة باللجوء إلى الإضاءة الخافتة الغير مباشرة داخل الغرفة

وذلك لما يضفي هذا النوع من الإضاءة من رومانسية و هدوء و شعور اكبر بالراحة

و عناصر الإضاءة الخافتة الغير مباشرة تتمثل في :

spotlight العلوية ..و الاباجورات الجانبية


Spotlight العلوية أو السقفية


هي نظام للإضاءة يحتاج ترتيبات و تنظيمات كثيرة عند البدء في التفكير به وتنفيذه …

لكي نصل إلى الشكل المناسب و التأثيرات المطلوبة

و يفضل مد spotlight و توزيعها في المنطقة من السقف المحيطة بالسرير ..

وذلك إما عن طريق مد أسلاك الإنارة في مرحلة التشطيب الأولية

و أخذها في الحسبان عند البدء في عمل شبكة الإضاءة الأساسية في الغرفة

بحيث تمد كبلات الإنارة في السقف و توزع على الإطار الخارجي لمحيط الغرفة

و الداخلي حول موقع السرير












:






:






​:






:



المصدر هو:
http://www.lakii.com


​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*تابع*

في حالة توزيع spotlight مع التصميم الخاص بالسقف المستعار 

يتم عمل الشبكة الخاصة بالإضاءة مختبئة في الإمدادات المستعارة

و يمكن استخدام الإضاءات الطولية مثل لمبات ألها لجوين الملونة وغيرها
​






:






:









​

في بعض الأوقات يتم عمل إضاءة من spotlight متركزة أعلى السرير ..

سواء كان في السقف المستعار

أو في برواز خشبي في بعض التصميمات الخاصة بالأسرة

​






:











​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*ثـــــــــــــــــــريـــــــــــــــــــات*

عدة ثريات جميله جدا ومختلفة الأشكال نستعرضها سويا
هذه مجموعه في إطار واحد









الآن الصور منفرده:

الورده الزرقاء








شجرة الكرز








وردة البنفسج








الهامه الخضراء








الزيتون الأصفر 








جرس الطاووس








الصدف الأسود








الكرستال الأحمر







​منقول من:
http://www.hawahome.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27105
​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*إضاءاااااااات*












































​منقووول من:
http://www.hawahome.com/vb/showthread.php?t=26932
​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*©§¤°^°¤§©¤ دور الإضـاءة في إبـراز الفـخامـة ¤©§¤°^°¤§©*

يمكن توظيف الإضاءة كعنصر تكميلي متمم للملامح 
المعمارية المميزة داخل بيوتنا ,كما يمكن استخدامها 
بهدف إخفاء بعض السمات التي لانرغب في إبرازها 
أوحتى ظهورها 

أ- إضاءة الأسقف 





​

قد تصبح الأسقف مشكلة من نوع خاص وقد يمكن 
تحويلها إلي أحد العناصر المعمارية المميزة داخل 
بيوتنا ,كل ذلك يمكن تحقيقه بفضل الإضاءة , فعلى 
سبيل المثال يمكن للأسقف المنخفضة أن تبدو أكثر 
ارتفاعاً عما هي عليه بالفعل وذلك بفضل إعتماد نوعية 
الإضاءة المناسبة والمتمثلة في الإضاءة المرتده غير 
المباشرة بإستخدام مصابيح ذات ضوء موجه للأعلى . 
مشكله أخرى يكثر وجودها لاسيما في أسقف البيوت 
القديمة ألا وهي وجود بقع لونية أو أجزاء معيبه في 
مادة الجبس المغطية للسقف . 
وللتخلص من هذه المشكله ينصح بإستخدام نوعية 
الإضاءة المعتمدة على المصابيح ذات الضوء الموجه 
للأسفل ,بحيث نتجنب سقوط الضوء على سطح 
السقف المعيب وتستخدم نفس هذه الطريقة كحل 
لمشكلة الأسقف العالية على نحو مبالغ فيه ,ويمكن 
الاعتماد في هذا على المصابيح المثبته على سطح 
السقف وليست المثبته داخله أو المصابيح المعلقه 
بحيث تتدلى من السقف .


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*ب - يمكن للإضاءة أن تغير من أبعاد الغرفة :* ​
*بفضل مايمكن تسميته ب-حيل – الإضاءة نستطيع 
التغيير كثيراً في أبعاد الغرفة وهكذا يمكن للغرف 
الصغيرة أن تبدو أكثر رحابة وتجدداً كذلك يمكن للغرف 
الواسعة أن تظهر مفعمة بأجواء الود والترحيب وعند 
معالجة نظام الإضاءة للغرف الصغيرة – ذات الفضاء 
المحدود – يكون من المناسب تماماً استخدام طريقة 
الإضاءة المعتمدة على غمر الجدران أو غسلها 
بالضوء ,وتفيد تلك تلك الطريقة في إشعارنا وكأن 
الجدران قد تحركت إلي الخارج مما يزيد الإحساس 
بالرحابة والإتساع .ويتضاعف هذا التأثير كثيراً عندما 
تكون الجدران مطلية بألوان فاتحه . 
أما بالنسبة للغرف الواسعة فمن المفضل إضاءتها 
بواسطة مجموعة محددة من مصابيح الضوء الغامر 
الهادئة المسلطة نحو الأشياء أو المناطق الهامة داخل 
تلك الغرف .* 

*جـ - إضاءة المرايا :*​



​
*ينصح بإضاءة المرايا من الجانبين من أجل تفادي الظلال , 
وفي حال عدم وجود مساحة في الجدار من أجل تركيب 
وحدات الإضاءة يمكن اللجوء إلي المصابيح الجدارية أو 
إلي مجموعة مصابيح الإضاءة المتسلسلة المثبتة 
مباشرة على زجاج المرآة , 

*​*



*​
*وفي الحمام يمكن اعتماد مجموعة من مصابيح 
الفلورسنت بطول الحافة العلوية للمرآة ,كما يمكن 
اختيار أحد الألوان المناسبة . *
​*
*


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

د- إضاءة المنطقة حول النوافذ : 




​
تعد النوافذ مصادر للضوء الطبيعي نهاراً إلا أنها يمكن أن 
تصبح بمثابة المشكلة ليلاً إذ تتحول إلي مايشبه المرايا 
القاتمة أو البقع السوداء هذا طبعاص في حال تركها دون 
تغطية , وهنا لاينصح ابداً بإستخدام المصابيح ذات 
الضوء الباهر والمنتشر نظراً لما يمكنها أن تحدثه من 
وهج وانعكاس مزعجين ,ولتفادي هذا الإنعكاس يمكن 
اللجوء الي إضاءة المنطقة خارج لنافذة بمستوى إضاءة 
عالٍِ وبما يكفي لمعادلة مستوى الإضاءة في 
الداخل ,وتفيد تلك الطريقة – اضاءة المنطقة خارج 
النافذة – في إشعارنا برحابة الفضاء الداخلي وزيادة 
مساحته . 
​*هـ - إضاءة الغرف الشمسية 
*



​

*مع وجود عددكبير من النوافذ المطلة على الناحية 
الجنوبية أو الغربية يتعين علينا توفير قدر من الضوء 
الإصطناعي خلال بعض أوقات النهار المعينة بهدف 
معادلة التباين الكائن بين قوة ضوء الشمس وإبهاره وبين 
الظلال التي يحدثها . *

​*و- إضاءة الفجوات الجدارية 
*




 ​
*يفضل إعتماد الوسائل ذات الضوء الدافئ الذي يمكنه أن 
يحول تلك الفجوات الي إلي نقاط اهتمام محورية مع 
حلول المساء آ إذ تصلح لعرض القطع الفنية أو لمجرد 
خلق نوع من التنوع والثراء الشكلي . 
*

*منقووول من:*
http://www.lakii.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127632&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%C8%D3​


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

ـ إذا كانت أسقف بيتك " جبسن بورد " فالأمر محلول حيث يمكنك إستخدام إضاءة " سبوت لايت "
حيث أن هذا النوع من الإضاءة جداً متميز ويعطيك أجواء رومانسية وفخمة
وإلى جانب " لسبوت لايت " ممكن تستعين في ثريا عصرية في وسط السقف .
وما بين مستويات وتدرجات " الجبسن بورد " تستخدم إضاءة بيضاء .

أما إذا كانت أسقف بيتك تقليدية ..
ـ توجد في الأسواق وحدات إنارة دائرية بفريمات عصرية جداً وبتشكيلات متتنوعة .
في غرفة مربعة أو تميل للمربع إستخدم أربع وحدات إنارة من هذا النوع
مع ثريا في الوسط " إن رغبت في ذلك "

ـ أما الإنارة الجدارية تستخدم للمداخل والموزعات
أوعلى يمين ويسار " كنسول " , كذلك إذا كنت ترغب في إضافة أجواء إضاءة خاصة لبعض اللوحات الجدارية أو لوحات " تباستري " في المجالس والصالات , ممكن تدرس هذا الأمر وتخطط له بشكل جيد ومن ثم إطلب من " الكهربائي " يمدد لك أسلاك كهرباء في المكان إلا ترغب فيه وبدون تسرع لتحقق نتيجة جيدة .

ـ بالنسبة للألوان الإضاءة ..
ـ بشكل عام الأنارة الصفراء هي الدارجة هذة الفترة , تخلق أجواء فخمة وعصرية ومتميزة للمكان , ولكن إلى جانب ذلك ممكن تستعين بإنارة بيضاء في بعض الأماكن " الخاصة بالعمل "


منقوووول من:
http://www.lakii.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78233&highlight=%C7%E1%D3%C8%E6%CA+%E1%C7%ED%CA


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

بالنسبة للصالات الدارج السبوت لايت مع وجود ثريا في المنتصف 

ايضا إن اردت اضفاء ناحية جمالية مثلا في الصالة ..

توجد لوحات جدارية ..ممكن تتحددي أين ستضعيها وتجعلي الكهربائي يمدد لك مكانها 

بحيث تكون مسلطة اضائتها فقط على اللوحة ..

او على المدفأة ..



من المؤكد أن الإضاءة الصفراء اكثر فخامة من البيضاء 

لذلك أجعلي صالة الإستقبال والمجالس باللون الأصفر ..


الرسم على الحائط داخل بروازين ..ومن ثم تسليط إضاءة فقط عليها تصميم رائع


بالنسبة للمطبخ :

الأفضل تكون إضائته بيضاء ...لكي تتضح الرؤية جيدا أثناء العمل به ..


وضع اضاءة صفراء واحدة او اثنتين ..

لكي تستخدمها وقت الإنتهاء من عملك فيه ...لأنها تضفي منظرا جمالياً مميزا




الأباجورات عنصر ديكوري مهم ...من الناحية الجمالية 

سواء اباجورات ارضية كهذه ..

1- وهذا النوع يكون إتجاه الإضاءة فيها للأعلى 







2- أو هذه ويكون اتجاه الضوء للأسفل 






3- او التي توضع على الطاولات 






4-





5- أو الاضاءة الحائطية مثل هذا ..






6- ولاحظ ان توزيع الضوء يكون على حسب التصميم للمبات 









منقوووول من:
http://www.lakii.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78233&highlight=%C7%E1%D3%C8%E6%CA+%E1%C7%ED%CA


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

الاضاءه عنصر اساسي في المنزل............

وعند قيامك بوضع الاضاءه يجب عليك مراعاة الاتي.......

-استخدام الاضاءه الصفراء(السبوت لايت) في الاماكن الاستقبال والمداخل
لانها افخم في الشكل واللون اما الاضاءة البيضاء فأنها عمليه وتستخدم في الاماكن الجلوس فيها بكثره لأن لاتصرف الكثير من فاتورة الكهرباء غيرها من الصفراء

-استخدام الديمر لتحكم بدرجة قوة الضوء الواصل لديك
يمكنك استخدام الاضاءه المثبته على الجدار لتركيز على لوحه او صوره ليس الا ولا تكون العنصر الاساسي للاناره في الغرفه

-استخدام الثريات في منتصف الغرفة وخصوصا" غرف الاستقبال لما عليه فخامه وشكل جميل.


منقوووووول من:
http://www.lakii.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=75990&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%D6%C7%C1%C9


----------



## bint_cool (13 مارس 2006)

*صور مكابس الإضاءه(أفياش)*













































​المصدر:
http://www.hawahome.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21051
​


----------



## bint_cool (14 مارس 2006)

*أشعة الشمس تضفي على منزلك جمالاً*

أشعة الشمس تضفي على المنزل جمالاً وتكسبه فوائد كبيرة خاصة في فصل الشتاء. ويجب على مصممي الديكور مراعاة جعل المنزل أكثر إنارة بضوء الشمس ، إذ يجب إزالة أو الحد من كل ما يمنع من دخول ضوء الشمس، ومراعاة طلاء الغرف بألوان فاتحة ، حيث إن الجدران الملونة بالألوان القاتمة تحجب من دخول ضوء الشمس في حين أن الألوان الفاتحة تمتص أشعة الشمس وتعطي وضوحاً أكبر وتظهر مساحة الغرف. أيضاً فإن ستائر النوافذ لها تأثير كبير في حجب أو دخول ضوء الشمس لذا فمن المفضل الإعتماد على النوعيات الخفيفة والألوان الفاتحة من الأقمشة في الستائر.


----------



## bint_cool (14 مارس 2006)

*طرق توزيع الإضاءة وتأثيرها على جمال منزلك*

يعتبر تنوع الإضاءة وطريقة توزيعها داخل المنزل من فنون الديكور والتي تعكس واجهة جميلة للمنزل وتعكس جمال قطع الأثاث والمفروشات. لذا يلاحظ أنه لكل مكاناً بالمنزل إضاءة خاصة فإضاءة النجف بلمعة الكريستال على سبيل المثال تناسب صالون المنزل في حين أنها لا تناسب أجزاء أخرى بالمنزل كغرفة المعيشة، كذلك فإن وحدات الإضاءة الجانبية كالأباليك والأسبوتات، ووحدات الإضاءة الخافتة، لا تناسب جميع الأماكن بالمنزل، ويراعى أيضاً في إختيار وحدات الإضاءة وكيفية توزيعها داخل المنزل التصميم المعماري للمنزل وكذلك تصميمات الأثاث ما إذا كان كلاسيكي أو مودرن، وما إذا كان أثاث خشبي أم أثاث معدني.


----------



## bint_cool (14 مارس 2006)

*اشكال اخرى لمفاتيح الكهرباء*

​















​http://www.lelandswallpaper.com/switches.htm




 

























http://www.lelandswallpaper.com/switches.htm


----------



## bint_cool (14 مارس 2006)

*تابع*

http://www.lelandswallpaper.com/switches.htm












































http://www.lelandswallpaper.com/switches.htm​


----------



## bint_cool (14 مارس 2006)

*تابع صور أباجورات*



























































​منقووول من:
http://www.6abib.com/ask/showthread.php?t=1024​


----------



## معماريون (14 مارس 2006)

موضوع مفيد لمن يهمه الاطلاع وزياده في المعلومات عن الاضاءه تشكر عليه 
bint_cool





> مقدم من
> bint_cool


 

يلاحظ على الصوره وضوع التحف فوق الكتاب 
وش رايك في ذلك اختنا 
bint_cool


----------



## bint_cool (14 مارس 2006)

*صور لديكورات رائعة وتوضح تأثير الإضاءة على الفراغ*



























منقووووول من:
http://www.6abib.com/ask/showthread.php?t=2321​


----------



## bint_cool (14 مارس 2006)

*تابع*




















منقووول من:
http://www.6abib.com/ask/showthread.php?t=2321​


----------



## bint_cool (14 مارس 2006)

الصراحة يامعماريون ما انتبهت على ان الكتب تحت قطع أثاث لاني كنت مركزة على الأبجورات
بس يمكن كانت هذي الحركه مقصوده , يعني منها تثبيت الكتاب او ابراز القطعه
ومشكور على ملاحظتك ودقتك في الصور ومشكووووور على التعليق والمرور 
لاني ما اشوف احد ساهم معاي
بس عالعموم انا ان شاء الله راح اكمل كل ما يختص بالإضاءه ويكون بحث شامل و وافي


----------



## bint_cool (14 مارس 2006)

*رسم تشريحي لعين الإنسان*

طبعاً العين من أهم أعضاء الانسان وهي العضو الذي نرى به ونبصر ماحولنا
وحبيت أضع هذه الصوره لايضاح الاجزاء الداخليه للعين







​
وهنالك مقوله قديمه كانت تقول ان العين هي التي تصدر الضوء ومنه نرى الأشياء


واللي عنده معلومات إضافيه بخصوص اي شي بالإضاءه لاااااااااااااااااااااااا يبخل​


----------



## bint_cool (14 مارس 2006)

*صور لثريات تقليدية*

















































​


----------



## bint_cool (15 مارس 2006)

*تاثير الاضاءه علي المكان..*


===== 










































​​


----------



## bint_cool (15 مارس 2006)

​


----------



## bint_cool (15 مارس 2006)

*تآثير الاضاءه بالخارج ..*





























​



















​
​


----------



## اسماء منير (15 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك علي هذه المشاركه الرائعه قد استمتعت بها كثيرا لاني من عشاق فن الاضائه واكسسواراته


----------



## bint_cool (17 مارس 2006)

*أفكار مميزه للبيت من الاضاءات والمصابيح*



الي حاب يغير دزاين الاضاءه في بيته او حديقته ممكن ياخذ افكار 
وان شاء الله تعجبكم








































​


----------



## bint_cool (17 مارس 2006)

*افكار للحديقة Outdoor Lighting*

افكار للحديقة OUTDOOR LIGHTING





















منقوووول من:
http://www.almuhands.org/forum/showthread.php?t=68000​


----------



## bint_cool (17 مارس 2006)

*# أجمل مجموعة من وحدات الاضاءة #*




































منقووول من:
http://www.bentqatar.com/showthread.php?t=1645
​


----------



## mohamed elamir (7 نوفمبر 2007)

أنتم رائعون حقا


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (17 فبراير 2008)

أحب أضيف لكم بعض الصور للأبجورات تكملة وشكرا جزيلا bint_cool على هذا الموضوع

http://www.homevisions.com/hvprod/as...ges/1507_x.jpg

http://zoom.dmserv.com/mgen/merchand...=480,480,1,0,0

http://www.homevisions.com/hvprod/as...es/24998_x.jpg

http://zoom.dmserv.com/mgen/merchand...=480,480,1,0,0


http://zoom.dmserv.com/mgen/merchand...=480,480,1,0,0

http://zoom.dmserv.com/mgen/merchand...=480,480,1,0,0

http://zoom.dmserv.com/mgen/merchand...=480,480,1,0,0

http://zoom.dmserv.com/mgen/merchand...=480,480,1,0,0

http://zoom.dmserv.com/mgen/merchand...=480,480,1,0,0

http://zoom.dmserv.com/mgen/merchand...=480,480,1,0,0

http://www.homevisions.com/hvprod/as...es/28603_x.jpg

http://www.homevisions.com/hvprod/as...es/28540_x.jpg

http://www.homevisions.com/hvprod/as...es/30174_x.jpg
http://zoom.dmserv.com/mgen/merchand...=480,480,1,0,0
http://zoom.dmserv.com/mgen/merchand...=480,480,1,0,0


----------



## mohamed elamir (16 أبريل 2008)

*فن تصميم إضاءة المساجد ( 1 )*

بعض تصميماتي رأيكم يهمنى جدا


----------



## mohamed elamir (16 أبريل 2008)

*فن تصميم إضاءة المساجد ( 2 )*



رأيكم يهمني جدا


----------



## mohamed elamir (16 أبريل 2008)

*فن تصميم إضاءة المساجد ( 3 )*







رأيكم يهمني 

أود معرفة معلومات عن حساب كمية الإضاءة بالنسبة للمساحة


----------



## haneef (19 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على المجهود


----------



## haneef (19 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

